# Under 70kg!



## Edgar (Mar 29, 2018)

I've been hovering around the 71/72kg range, but this morning I was 69.7! Way hay. I want to try to get to about 64, and considering I was 80kg 2 years ago, I think that's quite good. No dieting, just eating wholesome food and less of it!


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Mar 29, 2018)

Excellent! Well done. Slow and steady.
My husband did the same as you, healthy eating, lower carbs (but not carb counting) and less food. Ultimately he went from 17st to 11st. 
It's your determination that wins the day for you.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 29, 2018)

@Edgar 
Well done Edgar.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 29, 2018)

I bet YOU are pleased with yourself. Well done


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 29, 2018)

Awesome @Edgar..... Funny how we can break some of those thresholds with hard work & determination... Keep it up


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 16, 2018)

Well done Edgar, I am hoping to break the 70kg barrier by the end of the month


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2018)

Good work @Edgar


----------



## Ljc (Apr 16, 2018)

Well done


----------

